# adidas power perfect 2



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

my wife recently bought me a pair for christmas from toprank sports. but they were a size too small, i sent them back too exchange for a size 9, they were out of stock and they refunded me.

now ive looked all over the net and i cannot find anywhere that has them in stock.

do anyone know where i might be able to get them either on the net or maybe a shop that stocks them?

thanks in advance


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

anyone......?


----------

